# Ford 500 Hydraulic question



## rzacc (Jan 15, 2007)

Greetings all. Newbie here with a question for you esteemed Ford gurus. I am told that my Ford 5000 has anemic hydraulics becasue th einternal pump, with it's 6 gmp flow, can not handle a loader. One answer is to use an auziliary pump wich mounts on the side of the rear houseing, and uses the oil from the rear end/internal hydraulics. 
Questions: Is this anemic hyrdaulic system common in these tractors? Has anyone used this auxiliary pump set up? ANy other suggestions or hints???????

Thanks much in advance for any help youall might be able to provide. 
Ron, stuck in the snow in Colorado.


----------



## rzacc (Jan 15, 2007)

*pump question PS*

PS: Does anyone know where i might find such an auxiliary pump?

Thanks
RonZ


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Contact Ron Jackson at Jackson Power Steering 

http://www.jacksonpowersteering.com/

He would be able to "steer" you in the right direction!


----------

